

Ask HN: clojure and JVM - dkd

Is there quick way to start clojure + JVM? I would like to start with simple GUI and then move to serial port manipulation. Then to connecting database. My background is electronics and I have never use java before. Any help is appreciated.
======
gtani
Holloway book is excellent, and only $22 from a monstrously large online
seller!

[http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Clojure-Pragmatic-
Programm...](http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Clojure-Pragmatic-Programmers-
Halloway/dp/1934356336/)

------
radu_floricica
For what you want a java tutorial is the simplest thing. Then all you have to
do is translate the syntax, eg System.currentTimeMillis() becomes
(System/currentTimeMillis). And of course the briefest tutorial of
lisp/clojure, just enough to learn to define a function.

Why? First because both GUI and serial manipulations are java things, not
clojure. You'd have to learn the java parts anyways.

Then why stick to clojure? Actually, there is a great benefit to this: the
REPL. For what you want, it will be much easier to just type things in the
console and see if they work. I'd go as far as to say you should learn clojure
syntax first, and then go through the java tutorials tying the examples in
clojure. For both GUI and serial comm it'll be easier to learn this way.

edit: Holloway's is an excellent book, but I think in this case it's a bit of
an overkill. It's worth buying anyways, just to have it for reference.

------
ajuc
Try eclipse + plugin to write in clojure - it gives you interactive console to
explore clojure.

Download eclipse, then install:
<http://code.google.com/p/counterclockwise/wiki/Documentation>

~~~
yummyfajitas
Slime does the same thing in emacs.

